
You don’t need anyone’s permission to get work experience in software - sublemonic
http://www.atalasoft.com/cs/blogs/loufranco/archive/2010/05/25/you-don-t-need-anyone-s-permission-to-get-work-experience-in-software.aspx
======
patrocles
You don't need permission for anything.

~~~
hga
Not true in the US:
[http://www.ij.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view...](http://www.ij.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=557&Itemid=240)

At the state level a whole bunch of rent seekers have created licensing etc.
hurdles for innocuous things like interior design and flower arrangement (two
current areas being litigated). There's been talk off and on about doing this
to programmers, although that doesn't look likely any time soon.

And then there's this atrocity:
[http://www.ij.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view...](http://www.ij.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2188&Itemid=165)

" _Texas now demands that every computer repair technician in the entire state
acquire a private investigator’s license to repair a computer._ "

